# New to Specktra, but not so new to M.A.C!!!



## Sugar_'n'_Spice (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I recently stumbled across Specktra whilst google-ing some of my favourite M.A.C. products & can't believe I've what I've been missing out on all these years!

I'm a life-long (well ever since I was old enough to wear make-up in the early 90's anyway) fan of all things M.A.C.

Hoping to share my experiences & pick up lots of tips from fellow addicts.

X X


----------



## concertina (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm sure you'll fit right in!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 18, 2008)

enjoy all the mayhem!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Sugar_'n'_Spice (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome. X


----------



## Susanne (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 19, 2008)

A warm welcome to Specktra!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## msmack (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

